# Can you bill 76831 & 58340 together?



## Orthocoderpgu

Code 76831 has instructions at the bottom that states "For introduction of saline for saline infusion sonohysterography, use 58340".

So does this mean that if you perform 58340 you cannot bill 76831? I'm not familiar with OB coding yet and need your help. Thanks.


----------



## drsnpatil

*ob*

Its entirely depends of how physician documented the services.



qcoder said:


> Code 76831 has instructions at the bottom that states "For introduction of saline for saline infusion sonohysterography, use 58340".
> 
> So does this mean that if you perform 58340 you cannot bill 76831? I'm not familiar with OB coding yet and need your help. Thanks.


----------



## MJ4ever

qcoder said:


> Code 76831 has instructions at the bottom that states "For introduction of saline for saline infusion sonohysterography, use 58340".
> 
> So does this mean that if you perform 58340 you cannot bill 76831? I'm not familiar with OB coding yet and need your help. Thanks.





Hi there,

I have been coding 58340 (hysterosalpingogram) and 74740 (radiological supervision and interpretation). Check the code and see if it matches as to what your provider documented.

The following came from the American College of Radiology, http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics...dRadiationOncology2004CPTCodeUpdateDoc12.aspx
Saline Infusion Sonohysterography: Codes 58340 and 76831 have been editorially revised. The term "hysterosonography" was replaced by the term "saline infusion sonohysterography (SIS)." This change was requested because of confusion about the acronym HSG, which can be used to identify either hysterosonography or hysterosalpingography. The designation of SIS for saline infusion sonohysterography should eliminate this confusion.

Hope this helps


----------



## preserene

I am not familiarized with the coding and billing part of it as to claim nondenial
But one thing I know and sure of:
The HSG is a radiological procedure. SIS is sonological procedure
 HSG mandatorily involves two Physicians: 1.OBGYN (58340 )  doing the part of catheterization, saline infusion or contrast material 2.The radiologist performing the part of graphy, supervision and interpretation- 74740 for HSG and 76831 for SIS(prof component).
The procedure involves both physicians simultaneously working on. 
That is :
58340 - Catheterization and introduction of saline or contrast material for saline infusion sonohysterography (SIS) or hysterosalpingography(HSG). You should report 76831 (Saline infusion sonohysterography [SIS], including color flow Doppler, when performed) with the SIS procedure, and 74740 (Hysterosalpingography, radiological supervision and interpretation) with the hysterosalpingogram (HSG) procedure.
Does this help?
Thank you


----------



## AMBERRUIZ

In our office our Physician bills out for the 58340 intro of saline and the Ultrasonographer bills out the 76831 for the ultrasound portion. We have never gotten any denials for this. You just want to make sure that the same diagnosis is being put on both claims.

Hope this is helpful =)

Amber Ruiz, CPC
Women's Health Today
aruiz@whtmd.com


----------

